# 1st Lox Smoke w/ Modified AMNS



## pokey (May 21, 2011)

But first a little background: I've been using a 6x8 AMNS for a while now, but I always had a problem either keeping it lit or getting a complete burn. I tried microwaving the dust, tamping it down more, tamping it down less, etc. Nothing seemed to work. I'd been corresponding with Todd about it and as you would expect, he was very helpful. He told me he was working on a modification that might help. It seems that the the way the feet (legs?) are attached might block the air flow. I don't know if anyone else had this problem, but (spoiler alert), the mod fixed it.

This is a pic of the bottom of my original AMNS. Note the how a flat part of the leg is welded under one of the paths of the maze.








This pic is of the bottom of the modified AMNS. They don't have the horizontal flat that the prior one does, so less air is blocked. The legs are now X shaped, so they don't follow a path.







So yesterday I did a cold smoke of about 4.5 pounds of salmon to make lox plus a couple of pieces of gouda, cheddar and mozzarella cheeses. I dry cured the lox in kosher salt and some peppercorns for 24 hours. I then added some water and cured for another 12 hours. Totally dry curing (like grav lax), can make the salmon too firm, sort of dried out. Brine curing can make it a little mushy, depending on the particular piece of fish. I was hoping this combo cure would give me the best of both. I then smoked for 4 hours with hickory. I microwaved 3 1/2 cups of sawdust and lit both ends of the AMNS.







Todd nailed it! The AMNS burned completely from the initial light and lasted a little over 5 hours. I left the cheese in for the full time. The lox came out great. As we all know, results can vary depending on the characteristics of a particular piece of meat, so until I repeat this compound curing process a few times, I can't say whether it was the fish or the process, but it was great thuis time.

The money shots:













And thanks to Todd. His customer focus is second to none!


----------



## venture (May 21, 2011)

I have only had one burn where I had a problem keeping the AMNS lit, and the problem was not with the AMNS.  The problem was with a finicky butane micro torch which was giving me fits.  I switched to a propane torch with a pencil tip and have had no problems since.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## roller (May 21, 2011)

Man that looks so good I could just eat that all day...and drink beer...Great job..


----------



## SmokinAl (May 21, 2011)

Excellent looking lox. One of my favorites, but even homemade is expensive. I have 4 lbs. of it in the freezer in half lb. bags. I get one out every couple of weeks. A bagel, cream cheese & a big slice of onion, just can't beat it.


----------



## pokey (May 21, 2011)

Define expensive. Store-bought lox is $20/lb. The salmon we used was Costco, farm-raised at $7. Steelhead smokes up almost as nice and can sometimes be had for less.

My daughter prefers it cured and not smoked. Go figure!


----------



## tjohnson (May 26, 2011)

Hey Pokey!

Great Looking Lox!!

Yes, Pokey was having issues with his AMNS, and I sent him one with the new "X" pattern for the legs.

Todd


----------



## Bearcarver (May 26, 2011)

That was a good mod.

We noticed it awhile back, but it's not a real big deal.

Todd went to the X pattern----It is much better, but my old ones work plenty good enough.

Todd never stops perfecting them!

Bear


----------



## venture (May 26, 2011)

It will be interesting to see if the "X" pattern solves the warping problem on hot smokes.  So far mine only has a slightly visible warp and I don't see it as a problem.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 26, 2011)

Venture said:


> It will be interesting to see if the "X" pattern solves the warping problem on hot smokes.  So far mine only has a slightly visible warp and I don't see it as a problem.
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


Mine has.

The one I have with the legs across the width warped, but that is a 5" X 11".

The one I have with the legs going along the length didn't warp, but had a little air flow problem, where some of the holes were blocked on the bottom.

The one I have with the X pattern feet is perfect.

Instead of "Goldilocks & the 3 Bears", I just gave you "Smoking Bear & the 3 AMNS Prototypes".

And My Porridge is just right !

Don't misunderstand my comments. All of my AMNS work plenty good enough for me.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 26, 2011)

Venture said:


> It will be interesting to see if the "X" pattern solves the warping problem on hot smokes.  So far mine only has a slightly visible warp and I don't see it as a problem.
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


LOL---Yeah, the one I have that warped just rocks a little. Who cares?  Todd does. If it was my company, I'd want everything to be perfect too. He is a perfectionist !!!

I (and others) test stuff for him, but Todd is testing just about every day!!!

Bear


----------



## venture (May 26, 2011)

Yeah.  Todd being the perfectionist he is and being so customer service minded will be his downfall.  LOL  Seriously, you will never deal with a business that is so customer oriented!  It is refreshing in this day and age.  Aint nobody gunna get my AMNS away from me!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## scarbelly (May 26, 2011)

I have the original unwelded corners version and two 6X8's. I take the small one in my motorhome and alternate the other two in the smoker or on the grill. They have all got lots of hours on them and work great. Getting to test these for Todd has been a lot of fun and just when you thought it was done - a new one is coming soon!!


----------



## smokin - k (Sep 8, 2011)

I called Todd one day around 5pm Pacific and Todd answeredthe phone (probably 7pm or 8 pm his time). I asked if it was a bad time and he said no and that he was just sitting down to dinner. Then he proceeded to answer all of my questions. That's when I knew they broke the mold with Todd... Great man! Smokin - K


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 8, 2011)

Smokin - K said:


> I called Todd one day around 5pm Pacific and Todd answeredthe phone (probably 7pm or 8 pm his time). I asked if it was a bad time and he said no and that he was just sitting down to dinner. Then he proceeded to answer all of my questions. That's when I knew they broke the mold with Todd... Great man! Smokin - K




You got that right!


----------



## nakom (Sep 8, 2011)

I just used a drill and drilled holes through the legs that were covering the race ways.  The only time it was an issue before is when i was using my weber.  In the Masterbuilt it worked fine but in the weber it would go out.  After drilling the holes it works fine.

Todd is the man wish more people took there business as serious as he does.

Nick


----------



## dasbear (Mar 4, 2013)

WHAT! No page 10? Man I was hanging on this thread like a good book I couldn't stop reading it from the time I found it then it seemed like someone decided to piss on the campfire while everyone was trying to roast marshmellows. Seriously though before this I could of cared less about buying any smoke generator at least now my mind is made up as to which one I will have when its time to buy one.


----------

